# Just realized what the hype is with rebuildables!



## Alex (26/12/14)

This made me smile, and I had to share this post here.




Just realized what the hype is with rebuildables! (self.electronic_cigarette)

submitted 6 hours ago by papawhacked

Holy crap.

I'm about 4 months in and recently decided to upgrade from the typical Istick/Nautilus mini thing.

Got an Orchid V4 from a local B&M about a week ago and was floored at the difference, so I ordered a ton of crap online. First to arrive was an IPV mini, a Tugboat, and my japanese cotton.

I rewicked my Orchid V4 since the original was built by my b&m and I totally botched the whole thing. One airhole was almost completely blocked and it leaked like a mofo. I turned it upside down for a while and tried it later and holy crap! One airhole is still blocked but it works great!

After a few xmas beverages I decided to try a build on the tugboat. My coils looked like crap, my wicking looked like crap, and I actually think only one coil in my dual coil build is firing, but holy shit at the clouds and flavor.

I used to get the urge for a real smoke and I'd double fist 2 nautilus minis for about 10 minutes or so, but now I can go outside and take 2 or 3 rips off my noob half-broken coil on my IPV mini/tugboat and a couple drags on my barely working Orchid/Istick and I'm beyond content!

I'll always love my Nautilus mini because its what got me to quit, but holy shit at the RBA crap. I can't wait until I actually figure out how to make a real build!

Have a Sig 100+, 2 Lemo drops, and 2 Billows that should be here in a couple days...I kind of had buyers remorse after ordering all of that crap but now I can't f'ing wait!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (26/12/14)

Very relatable 

Before I started vaping I watched a few coiling videos (for research ) and though to myself...why the hell would anybody ever do this when you can just buy a device that works out of the box..little did I know

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (26/12/14)

Thanks for sharing @Alex

I really love the way he wrote that.
So funny and expressive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (26/12/14)

I can definately relate to that post...

In the beginning I thought it was way too much effort to rebuild coils and wicks, And those "box things"... who the hell wants to vape on a box?

Now all i want is rebuildables and box mods! lol. Funny how things change!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (26/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> I can definately relate to that post...
> 
> In the beginning I thought it was way too much effort to rebuild coils and wicks, And those "box things"... who the hell wants to vape on a box?
> 
> Now all i want is rebuildables and box mods! lol. Funny how things change!




Yip that's how I felt. I remember thinking to myself at the JHB Vape meet, What the hell is up with that mod that's punched full of holes. and Now I would also like one of those holy mods.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dr Evil (26/12/14)

I was scared shitless about building coils and going the rebuildable route, but then i learnt how to rebuild mPT2 coils from the coilmaster himself @BhavZ

It was all downhill from there

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/14)

Dr Evil said:


> I was scared shitless about building coils and going the rebuildable route, but then i learnt how to rebuild mPT2 coils from the coilmaster himself @BhavZ
> 
> It was all downhill from there
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



I also got many mPT2 tips from the mPT2 master, @BhavZ 
If only I knew then that it was actually far trickier to build a good mPT2 coil than something on a nice big deck with post holes and post screws. 
Lol

@BhavZ - thanks for all the help in the good ol days 

I need to actually rig up the old mPT2 with a nice build for old times sake...
Lol, I am now just putting in stock Kanger 1.8 ohm coils in the Evod1, embarrassed to admit

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (26/12/14)

Silver said:


> I also got many mPT2 tips from the mPT2 master, @BhavZ
> If only I knew then that it was actually far trickier to build a good mPT2 coil than something on a nice big deck with post holes and post screws.
> Lol
> 
> ...



Don't worry @Silver its just like the first time you rode a scooter. you will never admit it but you do remember it fondly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Don't worry @Silver its just like the first time you rode a scooter. you will never admit it but you do remember it fondly



Oh yes - you are 100% right

I will never forget the first time I made my own coil for my mPT2 - with cotton wick 
I was in my home office and I was totally amazed at the additional flavour and vapour.
In reality it was probably only about 20 % better I think - but I thought I was onto something huge.
I felt on top of the world. Was hard to share the excitement with my family and friends who thought I was a bit touched.
I could not believe I did it and it tasted so good. 

I started making new coils like crazy and turned the old "stock" Evod coils into new vicious vaping machines.
I had a "mini production line" going - and kept old coils, coil parts and newly built coils in neat separate compartments. Lol
I was so excited about my new creations that I went out and bought several bags of Dischem organic cotton and metres of 28g Kanthal. I am still using some of those supplies today. Lol

Those were the days. I do miss that intense excitement sometimes...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (26/12/14)

Its like taking a girl out on your first date - just no turning back.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/12/14)

I've actually fallen in love with dripping. 

Jap cotton (from eCiggies) is strong stuff, so you can suck it relatively dry without it burning.

So I can change flavours with ease, regularly. When I'm on the go I don't fill too much, so I can dry it out before putting it back in the pocket.

And I get great flavour and clouds from a R120 rda.

Love it! 

I'll give the Kayfun 4 a go at some stage, but for now RDA's will be all I'll be looking for.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arthster (27/12/14)

I love the flavor and vape I get from both my RDA and RTA's but I don't think I am ready to move to them as a daily vape at work. I still think the Istick and Nautilus will be my everyday vape and the RDA / RTA my spoils for a long day at work.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (27/12/14)

Oh ya @Arthster, I am on holiday, so dripping is no sweat.

But I drive a lot for work, so probably also use the mAN for convenience then.

That is till I can buy a REO, which sorts all issues out. Keep a few bottles for changing flavour and Bob's your uncle. Drip all day.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dassie (27/12/14)

johan said:


> Its like taking a girl out on your first date - just no turning back.


Built my first parallel dual coils on the Orchid last night (0.5) and realised I loved the first date because I was young and she was female, but now it feels like I'm dating a horny Scarlett Johansson and life will never be the same again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## free3dom (27/12/14)

Dassie said:


> Built my first parallel dual coils on the Orchid last night (0.5) and realised I loved the first date because I was young and she was female, but now it feels like I'm dating a horny Scarlett Johansson and life will never be the same again!





Luckily there's always a "new position" to try

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dassie (27/12/14)

Arthster said:


> I love the flavor and vape I get from both my RDA and RTA's but I don't think I am ready to move to them as a daily vape at work. I still think the Istick and Nautilus will be my everyday vape and the RDA / RTA my spoils for a long day at work.


I agree with the convenience but then consider the Atlantis. Nautilus but on steroids.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (27/12/14)

Dassie said:


> I agree with the convenience but then consider the Atlantis. Nautilus but on steroids.



Thanks @Dassie

We are having this conversation about buying more stuff on another thread. I am trying not to buy to much vape gear. And your not helping...

So the Atlantis really that good hey? fine you twisted my arm... its now a contender for the wishlist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dassie (27/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Thanks @Dassie
> 
> We are having this conversation about buying more stuff on another thread. I am trying not to buy to much vape gear. And your not helping...
> 
> So the Atlantis really that good hey? fine you twisted my arm... its now a contender for the wishlist.


I hear you. Have my next 10 buys planned.. But yes, I have the Nautilus Mini with BVC and the Atlantis. There is no comparison. Using the Nautilus to get friends off smoking now. She's a beautiful and effective ambassador, but I like to wake up next to my Atlantis in the morning

Reactions: Like 3


----------

